# smiling bug



## gummibear (May 6, 2010)

saw this bug the other night and thought he kinda looked mean looking, little did I know he was smiling at me


----------



## Fraginator3000 (May 6, 2010)

hahaha quite nice...i would have gone in a little closer to get that last bit of ass in focus...


----------



## gummibear (May 6, 2010)

ha ha glad you liked it.


----------



## rhod123 (May 17, 2010)

is it smiling or making other people smile..........? A big confusion


----------

